# Do people eat rays (skate) ?



## Anau (Dec 2, 2005)

Like stingrays and such?  I'm just wondering because I was reading about how they gig flounder and they said to make sure you don't accidentally get a ray, but if you do can you eat it?  I know they are eaten in some parts of the world so has anyone eaten ray before?  What is the flesh like?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 2, 2005)

Yep - but you'll probably find it at your fishmongers under the name "skate". It taste something like sweet scallops. The only edible part is the outer pectoral fins (wings).


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Dec 2, 2005)

Where I live skate is traditionally eaten 
a) fermented (basically it's allowed to putrefy for some weeks) 
b) salted. 

It's then cooked and served up with potatoes, melted sheep's tallow and pumpernickel bread. It smells like an ammonia factory. Understandably, most of those who do eat it only do so on the traditional day, the 23rd of December. The only good thing (to me) about this food is that it makes you really appreciate Christmas dinner...

I did try fresh skate once, and as I recall, it was quite good.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 2, 2005)

Skate wing is served at posh restaurants in the UK as raie au beurre noire..  skate in black butter sauce.

BUT, it is also sold at regular fish and chip shops in London and surrounding areas where it is a traditional type of fish to be deep fried.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 2, 2005)

I love skate. It has a pretty delicate flavor though so you don't want to kill it with a sauce that's too over the top.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> BUT, it is also sold at regular fish and chip shops in London and surrounding areas where it is a traditional type of fish to be deep fried.


 
Egad, does this mean I could have eaten that stuff inadvertently while I was there?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2005)

CrémeBrulée said:
			
		

> Where I live skate is traditionally eaten
> a) fermented (basically it's allowed to putrefy for some weeks)
> b) salted.
> 
> ...


 
i just saw an episode on pbs of "globe trekker" when they went to iceland and had rotted, er, i mean, fermented skate. it looked pretty nasty, but i'd give it a go. you only live once, this time around.

ishbel, how do they make the butter black. squid ink, possibly? 

skate is often "substituted" when scallops aren't available in less scrupulous places around the ny area.

i've had skate wing kimchi flavor in korean places. it's very good, but a lot of work to eat.


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2005)

I've heard that shark meat is also sometimes sold as scallops...does anyone know about that?
I've seen skate cooked on the Food Network...I think Mario Batalli prepared it. I'm sure I'd like it...I love anything that swims.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, supposedly skate and shark are stamped out and sold as scallops.


----------



## Anau (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks so much.  I can't believe I haven't seen it for sale around here.  If I ever catch one, I will have to try it!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Yes, supposedly skate and shark are stamped out and sold as scallops.


 
I've had it served to me in a restaurant.  The 'scallops' are all exactly the same diameter, height.  They look like they were made with a cookie cutter.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's the recipe for beurre noir

It's more 'brown' than black!


2 tbsp butter 
1 tbsp Vinegar 
1 tbsp parsley, chopped 
1 tsp lemon juice 
½ tsp salt 
¼ tsp pepper Put the butter in a frying pan and when very hot, add the parsley and then the other ingredients. 
Boil once. 
This sauce is for fried and grilled fish and is poured over the fish before serving.


----------



## foodaholic (Dec 12, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Egad, does this mean I could have eaten that stuff inadvertently while I was there?


 
You don't like skate? Or,are your grossed out by it's origin,and have not actually tried skate,just curious.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 13, 2005)

I've seen it mentioned in French cookbooks, but haven't had the chance to try it yet myself.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 13, 2005)

foodaholic said:
			
		

> You don't like skate? Or,are your grossed out by it's origin,and have not actually tried skate,just curious.


 
I must confess that my answer is the latter, I can get irked out quite easily when it comes to live (or used to be alive) creatures....


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 13, 2005)

My issue with getting something like skate would be if I ordered scallops, and they gave me that instead. I'm not a big fan of switch-outs like that. 

John


----------



## Constance (Dec 13, 2005)

As for subbing shark and skate for scallops...I don't mind eating shark or skate, but I want to know what I'm being served.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes skates are great, but IMHO, only when fresh. I don't care for the strong amonia odor that they quickly develop. Never had shark, and so can't comment on it.

If purchasing skate for the first time, ask the fishmonger to assist you in finding a fresh one, and how to clean and prepare it for cooking. He/she might also have a great recipe for you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 14, 2005)

Note to everyone... this thread was starting to veer towards the discussion on the ethics of hunting and eating meat... I created another thread on this subject on Today's menu and food talk forum, and all the posts on related subject are moved over there... I had to split some of the posts but none has been lost, so rest assured!! Here, please continue on the discussion re skates.... Thanks!!


----------



## Jon Black (Dec 31, 2005)

*Skate*




			
				Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I don't care for the strong amonia odor that they quickly develop.


 
I completely agree - the ammonia smell is really unappetising. But fresh they are fantastic. I tend to lightly poach it. The flesh peals off really easily from the cartilage. I tend not to have it with any sauce. When I do a sauce I tend to make a sauce of garlic, fresh tomatoes and olive oil. Only a touch of garlic though – skate has bags of flavour already which I prefer not to overpower. 

If you've never tried skate I recommend you give it try. If you don't like it you've not ventured much. On the other hand you may discover a new delight.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2006)

I LOVE skate & just purchased a pound of it to saute for dinner tonight.

As others have said, however, it's best to purchase skate that is already cleaned & has had all the skin & wing cartelage removed.  

Fortunately, that's how it's normally sold in fish markets these days.


----------



## CantCookButLoveToEat (Jun 20, 2006)

*found this on the net*

Over here where i live.. this is how we normally cook it
http://www.recipezaar.com/80144
if u can take spicy you shld try it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 20, 2006)

We just had it in our markets a couple of weeks ago and it is DElicious. I ate it often on our last trip to Paris.  It is sweet and delicate.


----------

